# Some Killies shots ...



## AQUASAUR

I didnâ€™t notice any Killies threads hereâ€¦ :roll: 
but as my Rainbows photos series was welcomed here,
I think a series of these lovely little fishes/Killies/ will be interesting for someone tooâ€¦ :idea: 
Let me start with a few onesâ€¦
Hope you will like it:
*
Aplocheilus Lineatos Gold*








*
Simpsonichthys Myersi*








*
Simpsonichthys Ghisolfii*









*Callopanchax monroviae Paynesville 97 red form*









*Fundulopanchax rubrolabialis Malende*


----------



## NorthShore

Beautiful photos, Hristo! :thumb:


----------



## ford

Sweet pic those killies are awesome :thumb:


----------



## Sierra255

Wow! Just wow! I knew there were some beautiful killies out there, but the ones you have pictured are outstanding.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!
Here is the next bunch â€" â€œdoctored" and "beautifulâ€


----------



## Sasho

WOW Nice colors and clarity details  
Are they really fighting and can damage eachother?


----------



## AQUASAUR

These two guys and a few more Killies, had grow up together in 50 liters â€œplant-jungle tankâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

Let me tell you a Little Killi's Love Storyâ€¦

Hey, menâ€¦you know â€" if there is a Pretty Womanâ€¦







or even not exactly â€œPrettyâ€


----------



## Owen

Your photography is exceptional.

Mind sharing how you light these?


----------



## AQUASAUR

About the lightning...
My Speedlite 430EX is always situated over the tankâ€¦ the other one - Canon Speedlite 580EX (wires connected with the camera in â€œmasterâ€


----------



## ford

Sweet Pics  :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Killies are some awesome fish...

What do you guys think? Are there more beautiful saltwater fish or freshwater fish? I'm going for freshwater fish...


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is another Handsome Guy:

*Scriptaphyosemion Schmitti Juarzon*


----------



## AQUASAUR

I had submitted 2 months ago 5 photos in American Killi Association's photo contest...

And, as I see now the results of AKA Conventionâ€™2008:
The Special *Franz Werner Award *for Best Photographic Entry won exactly my photo of Fp. Fallax !
http://www.aka.org/aka/modules/news/article.php?storyid=44

Itâ€™s a BIG Joy for me :dancing: to see the other results too:
*Class 16: Digital Submissions - All three places were won by Hristo Hristov*

*








Fundulopanchax fallax CI'98*

















*Procatopus Similis Kumba GPE 90*

















*Nothobranchius spec. affin melanospilus TAN-RB 05-47 Kiziko*









Theyâ€™ll have to be published in the Journal of the American Killifish Association about the AKA Convention 2008.

CHEERS, everybody


----------



## Exiled

Absolutely stunning! You're an excellent fish-photographer. I think you've inspired me into researching how to keep killies.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks! Here is a couple more:

*Austrolebias Nigripinnis Buenos Aires* 









*Nothobranchius ugandensis Butiaba*


----------



## Mikey13

Where can we get some of these in Canada?


----------



## cichlidaholic

Those are absolutely amazing, and I'm referring to your killies as much as your photography skills!

I have a hard time finding them in this area...I had a beautiful pair for a time, and lost the male. I would love to pick some up again!


----------



## chapman76

Wow! Like Kim said. Both the fish and the photography skills are amazing. Always love your shots Hristo.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

So, here is another Handsome Guy from Africaâ€¦
*Aphyosemion Congicum*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, Everybody!
I want to present the announces of our Killi Association of Bulgaria (KAB),
about its Killi Photo-competition this year(2008).
The participation is International, so I want to invite and encourage everyone of You, Dear Fellows, 
to be a part of this event!
As youâ€™ll see â€" Iâ€™m the â€œHead of the Juryâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals...I'm still waiting for your participation in our KAB Killi Photo-competition...!?

Now, I need a little help from Killie Experts here about correct ID this African Handsome Guyâ€¦?

The name I only know for now is:* Nothobranchius sp aff furzeri MZCS 08-108 â€œSaveâ€*


----------



## AQUASAUR

No guessing...!?

Soâ€¦more easy guess? Whoâ€™s that Big Wild Killi Monsterâ€¦almost 15 cmâ€¦.!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, the name of this Guy, given to me from a fried of mine (Kiril K.) suppose to be:
*Nothobranchius ocellatus "Pakacha" TZ 2008-28*

Here is some more shots:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Continuing with another toothy, but handsome Nothos -* Nothobranchius hassoni DRCH 2008-10 Bukena*










The close up gives a possibility to see some impressive details of its pattern, face and...teeth:


----------



## FrozenMonkey

Absolutely gorgeous fish and pictures as well! WOW


----------



## blairo1

Hey Hristo!

Nice to see you keeping us drooling over here at C-F too.

That Nothobranchius ocellatus "Pakacha" TZ 2008-28 is absolutely stunning, what a cool fish, I think that one is by far my favourite - looks like a lot of attitude packed in!


----------



## Dewdrop

Gorgeous fish and pics =D> 
I hate to sound dumb, but I guess that's the way to learn so....
are these fish very closely related to bettas? Something about them reminds me of bettas.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, folks!
No, The Killies are not related to Bettas! :wink:

Here is two preset shots of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello again, Everybody!
Only two more weeks to the deadline for participation in our KAB Killi photo-contest!
Your participation is up from this event to become really emotional, challenged and unique!








Awaiting your photos and thanks in advance for your support in this! Appreciate it as well ! :thumb:

http://elkilliclub.org/forum/index.php? ... sg1110#new


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals!
Just one more week to participate in our KAB Killi Photo Competition!
There is nobody from you still support Us!?
As you understand - I'll not compete, because I'm a head of the Jury!
So, everyone has a real chance to get the first prizes!

A couple of shots of mine to encourage you!

*Nothobranchius rachovii Beira Airport MZCS 08/96 (F1).*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi again, here is a present kombat shot of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus:*










And for All Killi fans here - there was an interesting event...presenting from our KAB Killi Photo Competition'2008.
You may see the results here:
http://elkilliclub.org/forum/index.php? ... 14#msg1214


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are two â€œFamily portraitâ€


----------



## PaulineMi

Very beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Here is one of my new Killi Persons...
*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08/122 "Save"[F2]*



















He is even smiling sometimes...especially when I feed him with fresh living meal(Cyclops)...


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, as I see now the results of AKA Conventionâ€™2009 are published yet:
http://www.killiadictos.com/descargas/AKA2009.pdf
And for Those, who are interested about Class 16 (Digital Photography)







...here are the Winning Photos:
















* 1-st Place
Nothobranchius ocellatus Pakacha TZ 2008-28 *
















*2-nd Place 
Callopanchax occidentalis Kabak GM 97-4*
















*3-rd Place 
Fundulopanchax robertsoni*









CHEERS, Everybody !


----------



## AQUASAUR

You had seen yet one photo of mine of this Fundulopanchax specimen...here are some more:

*Fundulopanchax robertsoni *


----------



## Dave

Bump for great Killifish pics.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, let see how beautiful could be the Epiplatys:

*Epiplatys spilargyreius Ã¢â‚¬Å"GambiaÃ¢â‚¬Â*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here are some of my new best Killies shots...Some of them are Winners in the Photo-competition of *DKG Killi ConventionÃ¢â‚¬â„¢2010*Ã¢â‚¬Â¦
You can see all the photos had participating of the 3 categories (Ã¢â‚¬Å"ActionÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## AQUASAUR

So,as the results of AKA Killi Convention'2010 are very known yet( http://aka.org/convention/2010/AKA 2010 results.pdf ) -
here are two of my Winners Photos at Class 16 - Digital Photography:

*1-st Place:







Chromaphyosemion splendopleure Penda Mboko 2001 *








*
2-nd Place:







Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus Kitonga North TAN 97-9*









*Cheers! *


----------

